# Reflections...



## enezdez (Dec 29, 2019)

"Reflections, Life Imitating Art..."

X Pro-3
f/5.6
ISO 6400
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm f/2 R WR
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm
(Raw...Applied Monochrome G)

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, & PS).







"Leica Reflections..."

X Pro-3
f/5.6
ISO 1000
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm f/2 R WR
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm
(Raw...Applied Acros G)

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, & PS).







"Bowie..."

X Pro-3
f/5.6
ISO 800
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm f/2 R WR
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm
(Raw...Applied Acros G)

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, & PS).







"American Made City Hats..."

X Pro-3
f/5.6
ISO 800
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm f/2 R WR
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm
(Raw...Applied Acros Y)

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, & PS).







"Turn To Folly..."

X Pro-3
f/5.6
ISO 800
1/125 Sec.
Fujifilm XF 23mm f/2 R WR
23 mm Equivalent 35 mm
(Raw...Applied Acros G)

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, & PS).




 


Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## PJM (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice shots there.  I particularly like the first.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Dec 29, 2019)

The first one is bingo


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2019)

There all quite interesting,  but that first one is over the top good!


----------



## enezdez (Dec 29, 2019)

PJM said:


> Nice shots there.  I particularly like the first.



@PJM Thanks !



wannabe photographer said:


> The first one is bingo



@wannabe photographer Thank you !



smoke665 said:


> There all quite interesting,  but that first one is over the top good!



@smoke665 Thanks Man!

Thank you very much to all & Happy New Year Y'all!

Enezdez


----------



## enezdez (Dec 30, 2019)

@Derrel Thanks & Happy New Year!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

These are some pretty interesting photos. Good shooting.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2019)

I thought so as well, image #1 nominated for POTM


----------



## enezdez (Dec 30, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> I thought so as well, image #1 nominated for POTM



@smoke665 Thank you...I Am honored!!!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

Is that a mylar balloon in photo number one, or some type of wall sculpture?


----------



## enezdez (Dec 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Is that a mylar balloon in photo number one, or some type of wall sculpture?



@Derrel I believe wall sculpture...it was inside a gallery in SOHO...


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 1, 2020)

Some very good shots.............


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice set and I joined the club with #1.


----------



## enezdez (Jan 2, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Some very good shots.............



@Jeff15 Thanks!



K9Kirk said:


> Nice set and I joined the club with #1.



@K9Kirk Thank you!

Happy New Year To All!!!


----------

